# bearded dragon hiding alot??



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

hey my names ben,, im new to the bearded dragon seen and just have a quick question..


i got my beardie friday afternoon after buying him from a work college whos new dog didnt like him.

now friday he was very still and motionless sat on the rocks in corner which i put down to moving and eventully he started moving around basking and eating..

saturday he laid on his climbing wood all day moved around now and again but i didnt see him eat anything and at about 2000 he went into his hide and went sleep he hasnt moved since i can see him in there and hes awake just not moving is this normal??

previous owner said hes about 18 months old..

many thanks

ben


----------



## AlexRudd89 (May 20, 2011)

Could be several things but your right to come to the forum to check, I wouldnt panic too much yet though.

As you only got him friday some reptiles take a while to settle down, they can hide for a few days which is normal and they might even eat less or nothing at all during this time...

Secondly it could be that the lizard came from somewhere it was not interacted with much, so if your sat at the glass all day it might take some time for it to get used to people being around.

The most important things to check are that your temperatures are correct, warm side, basking spot and cool side. Provide a fresh bowl of greens all day.


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

just moved my digital therm and its a bit hot in basking spot as its at 111.6 so ill remove the reflective surround to see if that helps untill my dimming thermostat arrives

its 79.9 in cold end under uv light..

will it matter that his hide is under the basking light??

ive left the set up the same as it was where he lived before to try and reduce stress from move..

if i bath him tonight to get him some fluids will that stress him more??

he hasnt eaten any greens since ive had him so could it be due to lack of moisture and high temp??

cheers for the replys peeps


----------



## AlexRudd89 (May 20, 2011)

My beardy in particular has his hide on the cooler side, beardies don't need constant moisture in their tanks. A regular spray is ideal but that's it. They usually get their moisture from greens.

Temp slightly higher than what I personally use to be honest. Get the temps right make sure the uv light isn't old as they need replacing. 

Other than that just give the little guy some Time to settle in and report back if nothing changes come back hopefully someone more experienced will help. But I'm sure they would forward you to a vet.


----------

